# Taking Valerian and driving?



## Stufer (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi 

Bit of a dilemma - I'm due for a job interview tomorrow, and I've been trying out some Valerian based methods for calming my anxiety.

Tried Kalms, and valerian itself - both seem promising in calming me down, but there's still a problem in that the bottle advises not driving. Wondered if anyone else had driven much after taking this? Unfortunately, I will need to drive both before and after the interview.


----------



## Anxiolytic (Nov 20, 2014)

I'd use L-Theanine rather than Valerian Root for this scenerio.


----------



## Stufer (Sep 17, 2015)

Anxiolytic said:


> I'd use L-Theanine rather than Valerian Root for this scenerio.


Thank you.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

For ANY sedating drug always take it first on a day you don't need it to see how you react. Never plan on driving until you know how a drug will react with you. Failing to do so can land you with a DUI regardless of what you are on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shovel (Jan 12, 2012)

valerian didn't affect me. i prefer melatonin


----------



## piyush3dxyz (Jul 12, 2013)

Valerian is like a very low dose depakote for me..


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Anxiolytic said:


> I'd use L-Theanine rather than Valerian Root for this scenerio.


 L-theinine doesn't do crap for me in pill form. The only way it works is in tea.


----------



## Anxiolytic (Nov 20, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> L-theinine doesn't do crap for me in pill form. The only way it works is in tea.


Did you purchase Suntheanine from a reputable company? I typically need 500mg-1g for a noticeable affect.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Anxiolytic said:


> Did you purchase Suntheanine from a reputable company? I typically need 500mg-1g for a noticeable affect.


 Oh yeah. I tried several different ones. I can't remember the exact brands but most of them were companies I'd bought things like valarian from in the past and they had always been fine.

For that matter, I've found that even different types of tea (from different companies have different results. Best one I ever tried was Numi Chinese breakfast (I think that was it). They were selling it real cheap at Costco for a while and I got used to it. Then they stopped and I was unhappy. :lol


----------



## Stufer (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks for the above advice - just to report back, I did test out the effect in advance and never felt very drowsy with taking Valerian, so I did plump in the end to take it before my interview (and driving).

I don't think it affected my driving much (though perhaps less road rage, lol). I can also report I had one of the best interviews I've had for some time - not sure how much can put that down to Valerian, but I did at least feel lot more relaxed and confident than I have before.

Should add a note that the form I took was Kalms also, which adds hops and gentian.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I used Valerian for sleep at 400mg for about a month before I acquired near complete tolerance to it. It is just a sugar pill to me now. I'm giving it a washout period of a month or so and try it again.

Even if a drug doesn't knock you out it can still affect your reaction time which is dangerous while driving. Make sure to take that into account.


----------

